# Only one day in Florence



## JTS (Feb 8, 2010)

We are planning to take the train from Venice to Florence for one day only on either a Sunday or Monday in May. I understand the museums are closed on Monday, are the market places, shops/stores closed on Sunday?
Any advice would be most appreciated.
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## Valentina (Feb 9, 2010)

*One day in Florence*

Dear JTS,

As you mentioned, *most of museums are closed on Monday*, including the Uffizi Gallery and Academy Museum. Of course Sunday would be a better day to visit Florence if you intend to go to a few museums. In that case, I strongly suggest you book museums tickets in advance.

In Florence *most shops are open on Sunday*, especially the ones in the city center. The *San Lorenzo Market* is open as well. Sunday is also a frequent day for fairs, markets or special events. For example, on the second and third Sunday of every month *Piazza Santo Spirito* is animated by a nice local fair/market with local products.

I have to say that one day it won't be easy to see much, but you can still see many things. Here are some suggestions of must-sees in Florence:


*Piazza Duomo* where you can admire the beautiful *Cathedral of Santa Maria del Fiore* with the Cupola of Brunelleschi, the *Baptistery* and *Giotto's Bell Tower*.


Via dei Calzaiuoli, a shopping street that connects Piazza Duomo to Piazza della Signoria.


*Piazza della Repubblica* where you'll find nice and famous cafès where you can sit and people watch.

In *Piazza della Signoria* you'll find the imposing *Palazzo Vecchio* and its beautiful statues and the *Loggia della Signoria*.


*Uffizi Gallery* is next to Palazzo Vecchio. It displays unique masterpieces of the Renaissance such as the _The Birth of Venus_ by Botticelli.


*Ponte Vecchio* is certainly one of the most famous landmarks in Florence and has beautiful goldsmith shops.

These are Florence musts and maybe are enough for one day. But I would also like to suggest you find time to visit:


*Santa Croce Church* and the square


*Pitti Palace* and Piazza Santo Spirito in the Oltrarno area


*Piazzale Michelangelo*, called the balcony of Florence

Take a good map with you, even if Florence's center is small and entirely walkable, you'll optimize your time with a map...and wear comfortable walking shoes or sneakers 

Don't hesitate to come back with any other questions.


----------



## Lourdes (Aug 27, 2010)

If you only have one day, you can still read all the highlights of a 2 day itinerary in Florence and choose from the top places to visit in Florence according to your interests.

Have fun in Florence!


----------



## rickyman (Sep 24, 2012)

You just need to hire a travel guide or to find information on the internet about only one day stay in Florence, if you are planning for the one day. It will guide you in a perfect direction to enjoy one day and  make it memorable.


----------



## evangelista (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to travel around Florence in a day (if possible) on 13 Dec. Would like to seek advice if it is possible to travel the following places in only a day. I have picked from the itenaries and suggested attractions before deciding on them. 

Piazza della Signoria
Piazza di Santa Trinita
San Lorenzo market
Loggia del Mercato Nuovo (Porcellino)
Piazza della Repubblica 

I was trying to find the exact location of San Lorenzo market and the address I found was : Piazza San Lorenzo, Florence, 50123
On google map, the location of "Piazza San Lorenzo" is different from the location of "510123". Hence, I got confused why the location differs or is the postal code wrong? Would appreciate anyone's help in enlightening me.


----------



## Cristina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Evangelista and welcome to the forum!

The answer is YES, definetly! Your itinerary is with no doubt doable in one day: the places you've mentioned are all located in the historical center of Florence, which is pretty tiny and easy to visit by foot. 

The San Lorenzo market is an outdoor market and it takes places in several streets around the Church of San Lorenzo   (piazza San Lorenzo is good as point of reference)

If you would like to see some more places in you day trip, I think you have time enough (don't miss the Ponte vecchio!). 

Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 14, 2012)

As an update to the original post, it is important to note which museums ARE OPEN ON MONDAYS - so you can always fit one of these in on that day: http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-museums/open-on-mondays.html


----------



## evangelista (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Cristina,

Thanks for the reply. I really appreciate it!

With your recommendation, I have added in Ponte Vecchio into my itinerary. I have also decided to make it a two day trip instead, with the first day ending off at Ponte Vecchio. With that, can I enquire if there is any affordable places to stay that you can recommend? For convenience, I would like to have the place being near all the places that I am visiting. 

In addition, I would like to enquire about the train rides. I will be coming from Milan and would like to ask where is the nearest train station and trains that I can take to reach these places? I intend to come on the 13th of Dec and return to Milan on the 14th.

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## Cristina (Nov 22, 2012)

*One-two days in Florence*

Two days seems to be a really good choice to enjoy Florence at its best! 

I would suggest you to read and save this article about 2 days in Florence (http://www.visitflorence.com/itineraries-in-florence/two-days-in-florence.html), just in case you have time to visit some sights more.

An accommodations in the historical center of Florence would fit perfectly for your needs. For a short stay, you can have a look at the b&bs and hotels starting from the selection of the Florence-Accommodation.com guide, here:
http://www.florenceaccommodation.com/florence-historical-center-bed-and-breakfasts/ . 
If you specify your budget and the services you need, I could give you some more suggestions about lodgings.

The train station in the historical center of Florence is Firenze Santa Maria Novella. Both Italian railway companies, Trenitalia and Italo Treno, have trains from Milano Centrale to Firenze Maria Novella train station. You can find more info visiting their official website http://www.trenitalia.com & http://www.italotreno.it/EN/Pages/default.aspx .


----------



## evangelista (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: One-two days in Florence*

thanks Cristina for the advices 

FOr lodgings, I will be checking in on 13 dec and out on 14 dec. I have also browsed through the website you have provided, it seems that there are alot of good and diverse places available.
I am not particular about any services, just hope to have a place (bnb) to sleep that has acceptable conditions and good location (central to the touring places). Budget-wise I guess around €50+. 

Reading the articles really affirm my idea of Florence being a pretty place. Can't wait for the trip !


----------

